# Být na někoho krátký



## parolearruffate

Dobrý den!

Mohli byste mi to vysvětlit?

Po lesích práskal kdekdo. Tomu nemohli uplně zabránit. No, Rysáci... ošívali se. Na ty byli krátký. To věděli.

Děkuju moc,

Laura


----------



## werrr

This is out of context. But the phrase "být krátký na někoho" is clear. It means "to be weak/slow/unable to overcome somebody".


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc moc!


----------



## cajzl

V lesích střílel kdekdo (asi na zvěř, pytlačil). Tomu nemohli zcela zabránit. "To víte, Rysáci..." - byli v rozpacích. Těm to nemohli zakázat (event. nemohli je donutit, aby zákaz dodržovali). To věděli.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Zakopl jsem o tuto větu: "Všichni jsou na něho krátký". 
Podle mého názoru to má znamenat, že nikdo ho má rád, že se mu všichni vyhýbají a prostě, že nikdo má k němu vztahy. 

Může mi někdo  potvrdit a nebo vysvětlit správný smysl tohoto výrazu. 

Děkuji všem předem.

El Flaco.


----------



## Jana337

Benvenuto!  A blahopřeji k vynikající češtině.


> Podle mého názoru to má znamenat, že ho nikdo nemá rád, že se mu všichni vyhýbají a prostě, že nikdo k němu nemá vztahy.


Ne. Znamená to "nebýt schopen si s něčím/někým poradit", "být vůči něčemu/někomu bezmocný", "nevědět si s někým/něčím rady".

Příklady:
Všichni víme, že ty peníze někde ukradl, ale policie je na něj krátká. Nemohou mu nic prokázat.
Musím si pořídit nový antivirový program. V počítači mi řádí virus a můj starý program je na něj krátký. 
Toho kluka se bojí všechny děti ve škole. Je tak drzý a neomalený, že i učitelé jsou na něj krátcí.

P.S. Všichni jsou na něho *krátký *- hovorově. Spisovná čeština: Všichni jsou na něj krátcí.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Děkuji ti mockrát za pomoc.


----------

